# schneebilder - aus aktuellem anlass ;)



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

...da ja die kommenden 3 monate alles weisss ein wird , bitte doch die nettesten schneebilder HIER rein : ...greez , k...... meine ersten sind  noch vom januar diesen jahres ...


----------



## fairplay911 (27. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... meine ersten sind  noch vom januar diesen jahres ...



ich wollt schon sagen....maaan hat es bei Euch geschneit  am Königstuhl liegen so ca. 10 cm, ab halber Höhe - war sehr geil heut. Leider hatte ich nur mein Handy mit, was nicht so tolle Pics macht  - Schade, denn als ich runter kam, war der verschneite Wald schön in OrangeRosaRotes Licht getaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (27. November 2010)

Von heute!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2010)

Wow! Sehr schön!


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2010)

Also dann gleich mal ein aktuelles Schneebild, 
das ich Heute aufgenommen habe:





Oder sollten da etwa Fahrräder mit drauf sein   
Grüße!


----------



## wortwitz (27. November 2010)

ich will auch endlich genug Schnee fürs biken und skifahren!


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

...ja , sollen bikes mit drauf sein ...


----------



## fairplay911 (28. November 2010)

lacoccoina schrieb:


> Von heute!



danke, dann brauch ich ja die Kamera in HD nicht mitschleifen 
da haben wir uns wohl verpasst. Wo ist das denn genau - na ja, ungefähr reicht auch 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.....


----------



## lacoccoina (28. November 2010)

Das ist irgendwo auf dem Weg von Schriesheim auf den Weißen Stein. Man sieht sich bestimmt mal. Bin viel auf KS und WS unterwegs.


----------



## Female (28. November 2010)

März diesen Jahres: 






Wenn 100 Bekloppte dieselbe bekloppte Idee haben...


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

...heute bei minus 1 grad ... eiskalter wind ,  aber schön wars !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also dann gleich mal ein aktuelles Schneebild,
> das ich Heute aufgenommen habe:
> [IMG[/IMG]
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schön und mit Fahrrad wäre noch toller gewesen! 

Blutbuche - wir habe fast die gleiche Schneemenge und Temperaturen auch hier. 

Das Licht war heute besonders warm und einladen - wir hatte auch unter null. Heute abend war es -6.  Der Boden ist hart gefroren. Tiefere Pfützen hatten eine Eiskruste - hat spaß gemacht durch zu fahren


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2010)

Schneeschuhtour gestern auf den Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds

Am Horizont links die Vogesen


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2010)

So schöne Schwarzwaldbilder - auch ohne Radl 

Ein aktuelles Photo von Gestern Abend kurz vor der Dunkelheit:





Später wurde es dann spannend, Singletrails mit Schnee im Dunkeln -
natürlich mit zwei MtBs unterwegs, allein würde ich das dann doch nicht machen 
Grüße!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2010)

@Mausoline

Wow, das sind ja traumhaft schöne Bilder  
Da wird man ja glatt ein bißchen neidisch  bei soooooooo viel Schnee...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2010)

wow, tolle Bilder, Mausoline!!!


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2010)

Das war eine so traumhafte Stimmung und ein so geniales Licht...
das hatte ich mir nach mehr als 2 Wochen krank verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das war eine so traumhafte Stimmung und ein so geniales Licht...
> das hatte ich mir nach mehr als 2 Wochen krank verdient



Ok, das ist ein Argument und ich gönne es dir von ganzen Herzen!!!
... trotzdem Neid
Aber bei uns schneits auch schon seit heute Morgen. Zwar werden wir hier im Odenwald nicht bergeweise Schnee haben wir ihr im Schwarzwald, aber für unsere Verhältnisse ist der Anfang schon nicht schlecht
Hab mir gestern bei Ebay einen 2. Satz Laufräder günstig ersteigert und bei Hibike nen Satz Schwalbe Ice Spiker für 79,- bestellt - freu mich schon auf die erste geniale Fahrt im Schnee  weil man da so schön weich fällt


----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2010)

... aber, wir im Odenwald hatten letzten Winter auch wahnsinnig viel Schnee (muß doch hier auch mal ein bißchen meinen Teil zu den tollen Bildern beitragen ) 
Hier ein Blick aus meiner Wohnung in die tiefverschneite Landschaft...
Diese Schneeverwehung auf meinem Dach war einfach gigantisch!


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2010)

Ich kann mir dafür weder einen 2. Laufradsatz, geschweige denn ein neues Bike leisten    ....so bleibt das Bike bei Schnee in der Garage und ich betreibe Altenativsport


----------



## Honigblume (30. November 2010)

Der frische Schnee gestern abend hatte guten Grip. Hoffe, daß es bei einer festen Schneedecke genauso bleibt


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also dann gleich mal ein aktuelles Schneebild,
> das ich Heute aufgenommen habe:
> 
> 
> ...


 echt klasser!
ich beneid dir. Ich will auch schneelaufen. Aber ich habe noch ein bisschen Angst. Weil ein Freund von mich hat seine Beine gebrecht, Es ist schlecht!


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

...... verschollen ....


----------



## HiFi XS (30. November 2010)




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Dezember 2010)

cool


----------



## MelleD (2. Dezember 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>




Sehr geiles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

........ brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr- eisig !!!


----------



## Principiante (3. Dezember 2010)

*AHHH... endlich auch Schnee in Berlin...*



 LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Dezember 2010)

jaaa das macht Spaaaaß!


----------



## Fotocase (5. Dezember 2010)

Schnee im Norden,auf dem Balkon.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

....  der froggy :.


----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

Ritzelfritzels letzter Versuch mit dem Bike vorran zu kommen.:




Tja,so sieht unser FreerideTrail zur Zeit aus.Double und Drop.:


----------



## Erster_2010er (5. Dezember 2010)

Schleich dich - hier ist das Ladys ONLY-Forum


----------



## Principiante (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

Meine heutigen Bilder...

Und @fotocase: ich glaube ich habe da einen Verwandten Deines Frosches...

toller Tag heute, ziemlich glatt ( in den Kurven...), aber nur 2 x den Schnee geküsst  .

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fotocase (5. Dezember 2010)

Vieleicht sollten wir die Frösche verkuppeln damit sie nicht alleine Weihnachten feiern müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> Schleich dich - hier ist das Ladys ONLY-Forum



ups,
sorry , garnicht gesehen....bin schon weg !


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Meine heutigen Bilder...
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr spaßig aus! 

Hier ein paar bilder vom Donnerstag als wir den ersten richtigen Schnee bekommen haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/IMG]











Wie man sieht - Mountainbikes sind nicht notwendig...


----------



## Tofi02 (6. Dezember 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>



Hi,

so eins habe ich auch....





Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Principiante (6. Dezember 2010)

Voll süß, alle beide!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

...meiner macht das lieber  so bei d em wetter ...


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

....das bike ist da tapferer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. Dezember 2010)

bei uns verabschiedet sich so langsam schon wieder der Schnee, mal sehn wanns Nachschub gibt


----------



## Principiante (6. Dezember 2010)

...kein Schneebild, sondern ein Schneevideo...

_ist jetzt im "Eigene Ladys Bike Videos Thread" zu sehen_

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Honigblume (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Principiante (9. Dezember 2010)

Teufelsberg-Berlin

Sollte wieder ein Film werden, aber der Schnee war so fett, konnte kaum fahren, bin nur rumgeeiert...


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Dezember 2010)

Schön! ...Du hast was für Schneemänner, oder 

Der Schnee war heute super toll! Dicke Flocken! Gestern lag auch schon viel Schnee. Ich war in einem naheliegenden Park wo es einen Anstieg gibt. Wollte sehen wie gut die Contis bergauf im Schnee sind (sehr gut). Ich bin diesen kurzen steilen 'Berg' da immer wieder hochgefahren. Zwei Jogger waren auch unterwegs. Die sind immer wieder hoch gelaufen - gegen einander  eine Art freundliche Wettbewerb. Es war lustig - wir drei beim 'Training'. Die haben dann ein Bild für mich aufgenommen.


----------



## Principiante (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja,  Bild, hab ich schon im Alben gesehen.

Wir hatten noch ne' Rotte Wildschweine am Weg, aber die haben uns nur unfreundlich angrunzt und sind weitergebottet .

War wirklich ein traumhafter Schnee heute für Berlin  !

Greets, P.


----------



## Sebb_ (9. Dezember 2010)

Auch im Odenwald gibts Schnee 







Und für kommendes WE nochmal mehr


----------



## mountymaus (9. Dezember 2010)

Unser Frostköttel... Augen zu und durch... 





Der ungeliebte Winter...


----------



## Principiante (10. Dezember 2010)

...Süß!


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ihm nur mit den Fingern die Eiszapfen aus dem Bart puhlen. Doch dann gab´s plötzlich ein Küsschen...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

so sind se , die doggies .....


----------



## MissQuax (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2010)

hab auch 
das neben den Rädern ist Glühwein, wir haben am Goetheturm den kleinen Weihnachtsmarkt entdeckt


----------



## ironmann5 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja diese Biker machen weder vor Dunkelheit noch vor Schnee halt, aber es macht ja soo nen Spaß.
Beklopt sind die Andern


----------



## blutbuche (19. Dezember 2010)

ein mann , ein mann ....


----------



## fairplay911 (20. Dezember 2010)

entweder Ignorant oder Analphabet ......


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2010)

naja - macht ja nix ..


----------



## Tobsn (20. Dezember 2010)

Im Oden- und Pfälzerwald war am WE Rad und Rodel sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ld80 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Foto vom Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=200553&stc=1&d=1292869370
Heute liegt noch mehr Schnee


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2010)

@tobsn : ...mit welchen  reifen wart ihr denn unterwegs ?


----------



## fairplay911 (21. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @tobsn : ...mit welchen  reifen wart ihr denn unterwegs ?



Also bei mir sah es ähnlich aus und ich kam mit dem "Dicken Albert" gut auf der verdichteten Fahrspur und auf eisig gefahrenen Spuren klar - 
nur auf wenig befahrenem Tiefschnee ging es nicht - was aber eher am Gewicht lag...


----------



## kalinka_moja (21. Dezember 2010)

also ich war mit Tobsn unterwegs =)
vorne: Fat Albert
hinten: Michelin  WildRock'R

und mit Spur gings auch hoch ganz gut! Bergab war ein Traum!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (21. Dezember 2010)

..hm . der fette albert is bei meiner freundin auch drauf - ging auch recht gut - ausser ,der schnee war zu fluffig und tief . ich hab maxxis highr.  und big betty drauf .da geht ma sehr wenig ...rutscht wie sau . hab am  cube bcr den conti exploerer - der hat extrem viel grip ... mal schau´n , auf was ich den frosch umstelle , damit er besser rollt , statt zu "driften"


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2010)

Driften ist doch super 
Fürs Autofahren und Biken find ich das Wetter super, Voraussetzung ist ne freie Strasse ohne Gegenverkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (21. Dezember 2010)

kalinka_moja schrieb:


> also ich war mit Tobsn unterwegs =)


wo seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen? schade, dass ich immer nur auf Jungs stoße....


----------



## blutbuche (21. Dezember 2010)

....................


----------



## kalinka_moja (22. Dezember 2010)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen? schade, dass ich immer nur auf Jungs stoße....


Wir sind unter der Woche im Odenwald unterwegs und am WE im Pfälzer Wald...
fahre meist mit Tobsn... und am WE sind wir als Gruppe unterwegs (da ist dann meist auch noch die eine oder andere weibliche Person mehr zu finden =))


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Dezember 2010)

Heute bin ich eine kleine Tour gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich am Kanal entlang gefahren. Was sehe ich da? 






Da liegt mitten im Fluss eine Zeitung auf dem Eis. In Mitte ist der Spree zZ fast gedeckt - nur da wo die Schiffe durchfahren ist noch frei. Der Landwehrkanal in Neukölln ist schon seit eine Weile zugefroren. In Kreuzberg noch nicht. Der in Treptow wie oben ist noch ziemlich frei.


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2010)

Eh Hifi, was war'n das für'n Heft?
Keine Bike, was?
Auch kein Playgirl, oder?...

Ich glaube es taut wieder in Berlin, seufz.
Ist ja auch wirklich selten, son' schöner Schnee.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## LaCarolina (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich Eure Schneebilder sehe, kommt bei mir der blanke Neid auf


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Wenn ich Eure Schneebilder sehe, kommt bei mir der blanke Neid auf



Wenn ich daran denke, dass du wahrscheinlich immer noch bei +20° unter strahlender Mittelmeersonne biken kannst, kommt bei mir der blanke Neid auf


----------



## blutbuche (23. Dezember 2010)

ja , hätte auch lieber 20 grad und könnte in kurzen hosen über staubtrockene trails brausen ...


----------



## LaCarolina (23. Dezember 2010)

Nix mit 20 Grad, es hat tagelag gewittert und in Strömen geregnet.
Heute war es allerdings wieder schön, nur kalt (ca. 10-15 Grad) für unsere Verhältnisse.
Aber ich würde so gerne mal im Schnee fahren....


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2010)

Macht schon Spass, ist aber mega-anstrengend. Und die Erkenntnis des Tages: Pins tun auch durch mehrere Lagen Stoff noch ganz schön weh!
Einmal Schneefräse:





  Räder abstellen, kein Problem:





Und ne Freundin war heute auch noch mit dabei, Schneefräse 1 + 2:




Der Guide, Fotograph und Schneefräse 3:





Ein schöner Feiertag. Den Braten anschließend hatten wir uns verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

......  schnee, schnee, schnee- meiner meinung nach wär´s bald mal gut ... wirklich vorwärtskommen tut man nicht mehr ... bin 2 x in ne schneewehe eingebrochen ... schöne freie zeit noch !!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Dezember 2010)

@Chaotenkind -  sehr schön!  Habt ihr wirklich verdient 




Principiante schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube es taut wieder in Berlin, seufz.
> Ist ja auch wirklich selten, son' schöner Schnee.
> 
> LG, Principiante!Anhang anzeigen 200646



Hey, Principiante! Halb so schlimm mit dem Tauwetter, na? Die Wärme hat nicht lange angehalten - ist wieder alles im Lot! Es liegt bestimmt 10-12 cm Neuschnee. Sehr weihnachtlich 

Gestern habe ich mir selber ein Geschenk gegeben - trotz Festhektik nahm ich eine Stunde Zeit nur zum fahren. War auch toll - so eine Kruste auf dem Schnee. Nett zum Fahren.






 Hier der Verbindungskanal zum Spree. Überall sonst war der Kanal wieder frei - nur hier hatte die Kälte alles in ihrem eisigen Griff!

Jetzt aber fängt der Schnee-Spaß wieder von vorne an!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2010)

Schneeschuhtour vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

ups , ohne mütze - ich würd´mir die ohren abfrieren ....


----------



## ironmann5 (26. Dezember 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schneeschuhtour vom letzten Sonntag



Cool wo ihr da Wandert wo war das den


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Cool wo ihr da Wandert wo war das den



Nordschwarzwald bei Bad Wildbad, fast vor der Haustüre....
schön gell???


----------



## MelleD (28. Dezember 2010)

So, mein Bike durfte heute erste mal Frischluft schnuppern und sich ein bisschen die Noppen mit Schnee beschmutzen 





Das hier im Münsterland noch mehr Schnee liegt als letztes Jahr, hätt ich nie geglaubt.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Dezember 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schneeschuhtour vom letzten Sonntag


  Traumbilder!!!!  Ich will dort hin! Klar, bei so einer Anstrengung geht es auch ohne Mütze. Kein Fahrtwind 





aktuell in der Hauptstadt: -7,2  Die Hauptstrassen sind gut fahrbar. Die Seitenstrasse noch zum Teil voll verschneit. Etwas gefährlich zu fahren. Es gibt eine Eisschicht unter dem Schnee. Spikes wäre schön!






 Und die Radwege sind, äh,


----------



## Mausoline (29. Dezember 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> aktuell in der Hauptstadt: -7,2  Die Hauptstrassen sind gut fahrbar. Die Seitenstrasse noch zum Teil voll verschneit. Etwas gefährlich zu fahren. Es gibt eine Eisschicht unter dem Schnee. Spikes wäre schön!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht ja richtig gefährlich aus 
und bei uns im Nordschwarzwald wird gemosert, wenn die Straßen nicht gut geräumt sind und Busse zu spät kommen
...aber was mir an diesem Winter besonders gut gefällt ist diese Ruhe über dem Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (31. Dezember 2010)

...das hab ich vor Saturn gesehen.
_Muss wohl schon länger dort stehen..._


----------



## Mosombie (31. Dezember 2010)

In der Fränkischen


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2010)

auch fränkische





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mosombie (31. Dezember 2010)

Schaut nach Oswaldhöhle aus.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2010)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Schaut nach Oswaldhöhle aus.



ganau, ist der felssteig runter zur strasse


----------



## Principiante (31. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ganau, ist der felssteig runter zur strasse



Da war ich auch schon voll oft, super Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (31. Dezember 2010)

Gestern, Tour mit Angsthase 62 in der Wetterau:


----------



## ironmann5 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen und noch mehr so Tolle Schnee Bilder


----------



## ironmann5 (2. Januar 2011)

Wo in der Wetterau seid ihr den Unterwegs gewesen.
Wollen heute auch wider ne Runde drehn so Richtung Echtzell und Reichelsheim und zurück nach Nidda


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...das hab ich vor Saturn gesehen.
> _Muss wohl schon länger dort stehen..._Anhang anzeigen 200998
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200999








Nach ein Paar Tagen am Strassenrand sieht es dann so aus...  Böse Überraschung für den Besitzer. 


Schöne Bilder Miss Quax


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2011)

Skitouren Sylvester und Neujahr auf der Hütte 2690m im Wallis bei traumhaftem Wetter
So kann das Jahr 2011 weitergehen


----------



## Principiante (4. Januar 2011)

Superschön!

_Voll neidisch ich bin....._


----------



## Mausoline (4. Januar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Superschön!
> 
> _Voll neidisch ich bin....._



Ja....das war Genuss pur auch ohne Bike


----------



## kalinka_moja (7. Januar 2011)

noch ein tolles Video... und schee wars =)


----------



## fairplay911 (7. Januar 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> das sieht ja richtig gefährlich aus
> und bei uns im Nordschwarzwald wird gemosert, wenn die Straßen nicht gut geräumt sind und Busse zu spät kommen
> ...aber was mir an diesem Winter besonders gut gefällt ist diese Ruhe über dem Schnee...



Tja, ich war selbst vor Ort und hab das gesehen...die Berliner wussten einfach nicht mehr wo hin mit der weißen Pracht, aber die haben auch keine Vorgärten, wo sie das Zeug reinschippen konnten - leider war das schöne Weiß dann innerhalb 1,5 Tage fasst wieder weg  außer halt das eisige Zeug am Straßenrand, wie das Folgefoto aus Berlin zeigt ;-) sehr geile Aufnahme


----------



## kalinka_moja (7. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495822&page=4

ich bin übrigens das "Kamerakind"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (7. Januar 2011)

kalinka_moja schrieb:


> noch ein tolles Video... und schee wars =)



wau wie Geil wo wart ihr den da iss gut ausgefahren gewesen. Wünsche euch noch mer so Geile Ride´s


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2011)

Die Bilder sind dieses Woche entstanden...es war traumhaft schön aber auch eisig kalt
Auf dem fest gefahrenen Schnee ließ es sich super fahren allerdings hatte ich als anfänger einige Probleme mit den vereisten Stellen,mich hats aber nicht runter gehauen *stolz*.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Januar 2011)

Schön, hier gabs seit 3-4 Wochen keinen blauen Himmel mehr


----------



## kalinka_moja (8. Januar 2011)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> wau wie Geil wo wart ihr den da iss gut ausgefahren gewesen. Wünsche euch noch mer so Geile Ride´s



Odenwald, Weißer Stein ...
War zum Abfahren perfekt ausgefahren und hoch kam man auch ganz gut! Allerdings hat sich gerade ja eh der Schnee wieder verabschiedet


----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

kalinka_moja schrieb:


> Odenwald, Weißer Stein ...
> War zum Abfahren perfekt ausgefahren und hoch kam man auch ganz gut! Allerdings hat sich gerade ja eh der Schnee wieder verabschiedet



Oh ja..... heut war ganz schön matschig


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube wir brauchen einen neuen Fred "Wasser- oder Matschbilder" 
Leider bzw. gut so - hatte ich gestern die Cam nicht dabei. Ich stand bis an die Knie im Neckar (und musst feststellen er ist eisig kalt) bei dem Versuch meine übliche Strecke zu nehmen - aber das Bike war danach fast wieder gänzlich vom Matsch befreit und meine Schuhe und Unterschenkel auch


----------



## kalinka_moja (10. Januar 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> Oh ja..... heut war ganz schön matschig



was fährst du auch nicht im schnee 
schade, schade, ich bin erstmal krank.... vllt trocknets dann immerhin ab ...


----------



## fairplay911 (11. Januar 2011)

kalinka_moja schrieb:


> was fährst du auch nicht im schnee
> schade, schade, ich bin erstmal krank.... vllt trocknets dann immerhin ab ...



wenn du so viel heulst klappt das aber nicht 
gute Besserung bist ja sicherlich erkältet oder hat dich das komische Magen -Darm Gedöhns erwischt?


----------



## kalinka_moja (12. Januar 2011)

Oh, stimmt.... aber ich glaube meine paar Tränchen richten bei dem Wetter grad auch nicht mehr viel an 
Nein, ich war total stolz, dass die Magen-Darm-Sachen an mir vorbei zogen (und es hat ja echt viele erwischt)
... und dann Mandelentzündung  und es geht gerade einfach nicht weg ...
und aus medizinischer Sicht wäres einfahc nur dumm, wenn ich jetzt Sport mache, aber dazu bin ich eh noch zu schlapp...
nur die Hummeln in meinem Hintern, die nehmen zu... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (13. Januar 2011)

kalinka_moja schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt.... aber ich glaube meine paar Tränchen richten bei dem Wetter grad auch nicht mehr viel an



ach so, ich dachte du hättest das fabriziert



kalinka_moja schrieb:


> und aus medizinischer Sicht wäres einfahc nur dumm, wenn ich jetzt Sport  mache, aber dazu bin ich eh noch zu schlapp...
> nur die Hummeln in meinem Hintern, die nehmen zu... *g*



stimmt! kurier dich auf alle Fälle richtig aus - ne Bekannte hat sich nämlich auf einen nicht auskurierten Virus gerade nochmal einen eingefangen - echt übel 
dann pass gut auf dich auf


----------



## gasgas03 (13. Januar 2011)

Trotz Motor sehr anstrengend


----------



## fairplay911 (13. Januar 2011)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Trotz Motor sehr anstrengend




Uah! wo hat es denn noch so viel Schnee gerade? glaub ich gern dass da der Schweiß läuft!


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2011)

Oh man, das würde ich auch gerne mal machen... mein Traum.

Brauch bloß nen Sponsor...


----------



## kalinka_moja (13. Januar 2011)

sag mal, liebste Fairplay 911
... deinem Beitrag zufolge fährst du ja auch des öfteren Weißer Stein und ich meine, dass wir uns dort auch schon über den Weg gefahren sind ... oben am Turm- ich meine nur dein Rad schon gesehen zu haben... den Rest gibst du ja nicht von dir Preis *g*
Auf jeden Fall bist du mit ner Freundin wieder Richtung HD abgefahren... möglich?


----------



## Debbie (16. Januar 2011)

neue freunde im schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (17. Januar 2011)

das gefällt mir!

Endlich jemand, der auch auf Schneemänner steht! 

Greets, P.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

,,bild schon älter oder wo wohnst du , dass es da noch so viel schnee hat ?? greez , k.   p.s. sind goldig , die weissen kerlchen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2011)

zählen auch Schneebilder mit Bretterln statt Radln drauf? 

Vor ein paar Tagen:


----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2011)

...da bin ich aber jetzt voll neidisch...

Will auch mal wieder...


----------

